# Turbo Upgrade for the 2.7T Owners



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

Mostly relavent info for the A6 2.7T folks








http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=3531633


----------



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: Turbo Upgrade for the 2.7T Owners (GLS-S4)*

Good info, great job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Turbo Upgrade for the 2.7T Owners (GLS-S4)*

Nice job. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Turbo Upgrade for the 2.7T Owners (GLS-S4)*

Hey GLS
Nice Job!
What is that lift you are using?Brand, where did you get it $$$? Looks like a worthwhile investment... now all I need a is a garage... Doh!








Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Turbo Upgrade for the 2.7T Owners (Massboykie)*

Thanks for the feedback http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It was a ton of work but the Bendpak lift sure made the job easier. I've had it for a few years now and it has paid for itself several times over.
http://www.bendpak.com/cart_pr...id=49


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Turbo Upgrade for the 2.7T Owners (GLS-S4)*

Wow, that is nice, but it also does look somewhat expensive (price not listed). I also guess you need a hard floor.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Turbo Upgrade for the 2.7T Owners (PerL)*

There is a 1-800 # to call for pricing.
The lift was cheap compared to the Turbo upgrade


----------

